
Ask HN: Building a webapp to last the next 20 year. What would you use? - fimdomeio
I&#x27;m strating a small little personal project. Normally I use them as an excuse to learn some new technology since their success or failure is not really important. But for this particular project I&#x27;m thinking on how to build something that last.
Suddently this makes me think of using a very traditional stack with php and mysql, not event sure If I should throw laravel into the bucket or having event a more decoupled structure where I can replace modules in case they are abandoned. What are your thoughts in choosing a conservationist stack?
======
Const-me
Java, asp.net

Unless a platform is designed for enterprise use, backward compatibility is
rarely a priority for its developers.

------
sharemywin
i would have some kind of api layer that way the interface code can change.

